# Capt. Nathan's Boat Safety/Navigation Trips; Port O'Connor to Rockport, TX. 8/17/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Trying to do our part, boat safety/navigation trips. Whether your new to boating, or looking to expand your fishing grounds, give us a call.

On a nav trip we will teach you boat ramp etiquette, take your boat and safely explore new to you areas, boating courtesy on the water, discuss fishing techniques/strategies, timing and weather patterns.

Give us a call for more info on our navigation trips from Rockport to Port Oâ€™Connor. You gotta remember we all learned from somebody. Why not learn it the right way?


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Boat Ramp Etiquette! 

To many now a days have no clue what that means. 

Good Job Sir.


----------

